# bsdmizer optimization for freebsd



## ksaltik (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi

I found something in github. I find it because I want to use freebsd but in phronix web site in every benchmark apache is exception freebsd is always loses. And then I start to search if there is a way to optimize it. And find bsdmizer an automated optimization system for bsd. https://github.com/skymizer/bsdmizer . And I cant find any answer does FreeBSD 11.2 uses LLVM Clang when we install from ports.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 4, 2018)

The default compiler on FreeBSD is LLVM/CLang. Unless a port specifies a dependency on a different version of LLVM or GCC, then it will use the default compiler.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 4, 2018)

That thing saw it's last commit a year ago.


----------

